# Smacking starter!



## Jonesbackr (Aug 1, 2021)

Got a LTX 1040 with the Kohler engine I bought used about 2y ago. Wouldn’t start so I went ahead and changed the battery since it was old. When I turn the key the battery light comes on, but nothing else happens. After doing some checking, the positive wire to the starter was so hot it was melting insulation and smoke was coming out. Disconnected everything and am wondering where I start. New starter or could there be a short somewhere that causes this?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Jonesbackr

First thing to do is see if the starter will turn by hand, remove the starter and try and turn the armature using the bendix drive, if the armature can be turned, then check if you can turn the engine over, there could be a seized starter or engine that would cause your problem, -- or even an internal short in the starter motor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Those Kohler Courage single-cylinder engines are notorious for "eating" starters. I've probably changed 8-10 this season alone. They really don't have enough torque to do the job. Compare the way a 19Hp Command Pro Starter mounts to a 19Hp Courage starter and tell me which one they figure has more torque....

*Command Pro Starte*r









* Courage Starter*


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Wimpy, wimpy... Is there a retrofit Bob?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Wimpy, wimpy... Is there a retrofit Bob?


Not that I know..... Kohler Courage runs twin cams, so there is just more mass to turn when it starts and then the knuckleheads put that puny starter on them. Just for added fun, they made the Command Pro so it side mounts into the block, with that PITA Courage starter, you have to pull the blower housing to change it.

Courage engines have solid lifters and really long push rods. The valves need adjusted every 200 hours. Kohler had a problem with the spring breaking on the compression release arm. When you go to adjust the valves, it's critical to roll the engine past TDC and watch the exhaust rocker to make sure the compression release is working. 

Gotta love their "Bucket Engine", it's sure made Service Dealers a lot of money


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob...

I take it that applies to the V twins too? Having issues with my wife's V Twin. It don't like to start. I put a bigger battery in it (more CCA) and it won't turn over unless I bump the starter a few times to jog the motor and then it will turn over and start. Acts like the battery is weak but it's not. Once I jog the starter a few times it rolls right over and fires up.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Bob...
> 
> I take it that applies to the V twins too? Having issues with my wife's V Twin. It don't like to start. I put a bigger battery in it (more CCA) and it won't turn over unless I bump the starter a few times to jog the motor and then it will turn over and start. Acts like the battery is weak but it's not. Once I jog the starter a few times it rolls right over and fires up.


Kohler Courage singles are "Bucket" engines. No pan, everything comes out of/drops in the forged case like it's a "Bucket". Kohler V-twins are not, they run the traditional removable pan. Kohler Courage Singles are twin cams, Kohler Courage V-twins are not. Kohler Courage singles have removable cam gears, Kohler Courage V-twins the gear is machined into the single 4-lobe camshaft.

Both engines are critical to run the valves at 200 hours, or the cranking speed drops off dramatically because the compression release isn't opening enough. Compression release lift is .003, normal valve clearance is .005..... Not much margin for the valve clearance to get out of whack and have the compression release actually work correctly.

Kohler Courage V-twins run the side bolting starters like the Command Pros, but the don't have the built in starter solenoid. That's where people get the terms "starter solenoid" and "starter relay" confused when it comes to lawn mower engines. They tell you at Kohler Service School..... A "solenoid" is actually on the starter, a "relay" is a remote mounted mag switch.

I've seen guys actually put a Command Pro starter on a Courage V-twin, they have much higher torque, but you have to pay attention to the pinion gear tooth count.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob:

What is the cold clearance on the V-twin? 0.005 exhaust and intake? I suspect the decompression release isn't opening the valve enough? My Kawasaki on the M50 tank is easy to set. I followed you missive on the carb mod and no more oil puff on startup, thanks for that.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Bob:
> 
> What is the cold clearance on the V-twin? 0.005 exhaust and intake? I suspect the decompression release isn't opening the valve enough? My Kawasaki on the M50 tank is easy to set. I followed you missive on the carb mod and no more oil puff on startup, thanks for that.


.004/.006 on both.... cold


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks Bob as usual.


----------

